# where can I take handling class in Toronto?



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

:wavey:hello everyone, I hope to attend the dog show handling class, but I can't find it on google. Does some one have any suggestion?

thank you:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Will Alexander does a handling class in the TO area. You'll have to google search that one! 

It looks like the classes are held at the Boyne Community Centre but you probably won't find any classes till the fall due to a heavy summer show schedule.

If you don't mind driving, Kawartha Canine in Lindsay, Ontario offers a handling class every Monday evening with Professional handlers Deanna Ross & Murray Spearin and assisted by Esther McGee. This is the facility that I do our obedience training.

Hope this helps!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure what end of toronto you are at, but my best friend's mom works at Campaign Dog Academy (http://www.campaigndogacademy.com/index.htm) in Georgetown. I didn't see handling classes on their list, but if you contact them they might do either private lessons, have an non-advertised class, or at least be able to point you in the correct direction as many of the staff there do lots of showing.

Good luck!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Ontario County Kennel Club also offers classes in Bowmanville http://ockc.org/ they are run my Professional Handlers and the grounds are amazing (indoors).


----------

